# Remission with graves disease



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I heard people can go into remission with graves, how possible is this. What does it mean and do you still need to take medication when it's in remission?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> I heard people can go into remission with graves, how possible is this. What does it mean and do you still need to take medication when it's in remission?


My point of view is that it is the medication that gets the patient into remission so therefore, the patient should continue on the med but also my point of view is that this is not true remission.

That said, I have heard of some who have gone into temporary remission but when it comes back, it does so with a vengeance. I personally do not know of anyone who has gone into permanent remission meaning forever and always.

There are some who say they have but I firstly question the original diagnosis and I also say to myself, "Well, your life isn't over yet so we don't know that for sure, do we?"

Those are my thoughts and my observations over many many years of being on forums and boards.


----------

